# How much does it cost to import



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

how much does it cost usually to import a 20$ fish


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The now 2 bettas I've bought from thialand (different sellers) was $5 to improt BUT it must go to a transshipper. On Aquabid they list contact info for transshippers, you should call them and leave a detailed message (include return phone#, zip if they need it for estimating packaging price, ask pricing for shipping methods, tell them what fish/how many fish you plan to have them fish-they charge only small additional $ for added fish-can pack several in a box). Each have their own prices. I used Jesse in FL last year (can't recall his price...I _think _it was $15 for 2-3 priority shipping +5 for his transshipping fee). This time I am using Koo Yang in MN and his prices are $65 for fedex express or $15 for 2-3 day priority +$3 for his transshipping fee. Everyone has this own $ so ask the seller and transshipper before you buy the fish. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've used Linda in he past but can't really remember how much it was lol. I think it was around 15-20 for shipping but not really sure so I'll ask, thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the betta bug bites again


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol yeah, I'm thinking about grabbing a nice girl in case I ever want to breed again


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thinkin about grabbin this girl, she's in the U.S. And a proven breeder


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

yeh I just bought one, waiting for her to be shipped, now I'm trying 'help' everyone else along to buy ^_~

Oh in the US they should list shipping cost on the auction/sale page. You don't have to deal with transhipping (if you are in the US too).


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah not having to deal with transhippers is definitely nice, sad thing is though is that it's hard to find a good Betta, especially female here in the U.S. Unless you know the right people, and yeah.... I kinda lost my connections with all those people


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

was it the imports you were frustrated with last time Mo?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Seller also has this boy.... Seriously considering them but might hold off, not prepared to be in a potential bidding war
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281732457144?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

ao said:


> was it the imports you were frustrated with last time Mo?


Lost somewhere near like 300-400 from from 4-5 spawns due to a faulty space/air Heater that I was told would be okay, and like everything just went downhill from there.... Got some bad luck and things kept happenin


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh poop. 

Well, baby steps first... and before you know it, you'll be back where you left off. i'll definitely be around to cheer you on!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, probably won't start breeding for a while but it's nice to be back into keeping betas, thanks ao


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Mo said:


> Seller also has this boy.... Seriously considering them but might hold off, not prepared to be in a potential bidding war
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281732457144?nav=SEARCH


[censor] those are some good quality photos!. Just thoroughly think about how much you'd want to pay and enter it as your max bid. See what happens.
RussellTheShihTzu recommends using http://auctionsniper.com/ but I've not signed up yet (haven't seen anything on e-bay I'd want to snipe since they recommended it) you can try that too.


----------

